# Border Terrier Seizures...NOT epilepsy!!



## rushyj (13 April 2009)

I have a five year old Border Terrier bitch.  She started having what looks like epileptic fits about 3 months ago.  The vets tested her and could not confirm this.  I have been looking on the internet and was astounded at the amount of Border Terriers this effects.  There is research going on in germany and canada into this problem but it seems it is a problem that effects Border Terriers.  I am also amazed that every vet I have spoken to is not aware at all of this condition.  The dog remains conscious which excludes epilepsy.

It is horrible to see.  The dog goes into spasm down the length of her body.  This is caused by extreme cramping of the muscles including cramping of the bowel.  The distinctive signs are the dog stretching their back legs out behind them and crooking their tail.  The muscles along the back come up also.  The dog is aware of what is going on but has no muscle control to do anything.  With my dog it can last from 5 to 20 mins then she is absolutely fine again.

This is a quote from one of the research web pages..

"Canine Epileptoid Cramping Syndrome ( CECS or formerly known as "Spike's Disease" ) is a recently recognized canine health problem and hereditary canine disease in Border Terriers. It may previously have been confused with canine epilepsy. It is also being considered to be a metabolic, neurological or muscle  disorder." 

It is controlled by diet and the dogs can become symptom free.  If your dog is experiencing these symptoms please mention this disorder to your vet there has got to be more awareness!!!!!.... I also have loads of sites you can look at that are very helpfull PM me if needed...


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
The dog remains conscious which excludes epilepsy.



[/ QUOTE ]

In humans it would not exclude epilepsy as there are many different forms of epilepsy syndromes. The fact that they include the word 'epileptoid' in the name suggests to me that it is probably a form of epiliepsy but unfortunately it is not as well researched and treated as it is in humans. The drug treatment for dogs is about 60 years behind that of humans - diet is used to help control certain forms of epilespsy in humans too. Sorry I can't be more help and hope your dog can be managed.


----------



## Patches (13 April 2009)

Very interesting, not that I have a border terrier, but my riding instructor has just bought such a pup.

I will inform her of the signs. 

Thank you and good luck with solving your pup's symptoms.


----------



## rushyj (13 April 2009)

I just want as many people aware of this as I can get..  The onset of this disorder is usually between 3 and 5 years old..  I hope they find someway of controlling this as they are such lovely little dogs seems so cruel for them..


----------



## prosefullstop (13 April 2009)

That is unfortunate. In my long and unending quest for a pup/adoptee, the Border Terrier profiles basically describe a hardy breed with zero health issues. Is there percentage data on how many Border Terriers are affected?


----------



## Oneofthepack (13 April 2009)

God that sounds hideous! I've never heard of it before. Does she seem to be in pain? Epileptics don't necessarily fall unconcious, far from it, so how is the vet sure it's not epilepsy?


----------



## rushyj (13 April 2009)

It isn't she has had all the blood tests done and it is ruled out.  Unfortunately since I became aware of it I have come across two othe borders with this condition.  I think obviously it is not widely publicsized as they are such a popular dog breed.  

She panics as she has no control over her body and can't move and I guess cramp is really painful but I am unsure whether thay can feel it at the time.

I apologise for the pics but these are classic symptoms of how they react during an attack..  (this is not my dog but off a CECS website).... I just want to raise awareness..

http://www.borderterrier-cecs.com/images/bt_stretching_1a.jpg

http://www.borderterrier-cecs.com/images/teasel2_drk_sm.jpg


----------



## ottodyl1 (13 April 2009)

This is really interesting.  I used to have a 3/4 border x JRT bitch, although she looked purebred.  We acquired her when she was about 3 yrs old &amp; she suffered from seizure-type symptoms which sound similar to the ones you describe.  As you say, they would only last a few minutes and then she would be fine, so the vet could find nothing wrong with her.  She would appear paralysed in her hindquarters &amp; shake excessively.  This only seemed to occur two or three times a year.  We wondered whether it may be hormone related but never did find out what caused it.  She lived til a good age (14) so it did not seem to affect her longevity and apart from that was a lively, healthy dog.
Good luck with your bitch - hope it does not affect her unduly.


----------



## rushyj (14 April 2009)

Thank you... does sound like yours was CECS.....


----------



## digger2 (1 September 2014)

Came across this thread following a very scary episode this morning with our Border, Sol, she ran out the house as normal and within 3-4 strides her back end "froze" causing a fall,with back legs fixed and stretched out and very stiff. She was distressed and shaking, but within 15 mins able to walk and wag her tail. 

We had a visit to the vets, she's had a shot of metacam, and a little quiet, but mobile.

Wonder if there are more users with experience, and any thoughts on management? Seams to be some diet recommendations, but not much else?

Thanks.


----------



## 5bs (1 September 2014)

I have a six year old border terrier, who can not cope with the heat she almost goes into a trance, I have walked her all summer in a shady woods, which she has  much preferred, where as my eleven year old Westie loves the heat.

Wonder if she has, had the odd funny episode when over hot now I think about it, I did know about the epilepsy as her breeder told me, it was a very rare condition.


----------



## Clodagh (1 September 2014)

Very odd but my mother-in-laws old BT - PTS a few months ago for unrelated problems - had seizures occasionally throughout her life.


----------



## Sandstone1 (1 September 2014)

Strange about the blood tests, my dog has fits and had full blood tests vet could not rule epilepsy in or out as bloods were normal.


----------



## cookiey (5 January 2015)

Our border is 4yrs and had these seizures for a year we thought he was choaking now realise this is what they are he goes suddenly stiff all over staggering everywhere  but is perfectly fine after


----------

